# yeast infections in uncircumcised boys



## Swallace (Sep 14, 2005)

i think Sage's penis might be startign to be yeast. it is constantly itching and burning. super red... to get rid of swelling i must get rid of itchng. i put monistat on him and feminine no itch lotion to see if that helps...
any advice would be greatly appreciated since i am hoping to not have another shopping trip at 1 am.


----------



## Lauren82 (Feb 26, 2007)

The feminine no itch lotion has always burned me really bad so be sure that it's not burning him. I've had intact partners use monistat to get rid of yeast under the foreskin. If it's really bad he may need oral medication though.


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

Acidophilus liquid to the foreskin say 3-4 times a day. Should see improvement within a few days.

Gillian


----------



## foreskin friendly (Jul 16, 2007)

If you have plain old yogurt handy, have him put his penis in some, or coat it good if he'll keep still for a bit. That has helped me more than anything else I've ever tried when I kept getting yeast infections. Of course, introduce more yogurt into his diet to avoid future infections...it has worked for my babe.
Good luck


----------



## mizztaunib (Feb 11, 2016)

*my sons seems to have the same issue...help!*

my son has complained about the tip of his uncut penis hurting and burning for a couple days now. hes fine through the day and says peeing doesnt hurt. at night is when he starts having issues. today he said it was really bothering him, its red and swollen looking. i gave him some plain goat milk yogurt to put on it and he said it burned?! i dont understand how it burned...so then i had him put some calendula cream on it which he said didnt hurt..he couldnt even put underwear on because it hurt he said. i checked his underwear from yesterday and it seemed to have a tiny bit of light yellow discharge in it. he doesnt have a fever and has never been retracted, we use mild all natural soaps and bubble baths, we did buy new underwear recently for him but im pretty sure i got them and washed them all before he put them on. it seems like maybe this is a yeast infection?? or maybe some other bacteria got inside there??
im so scared and sad for him!! anyone had something similar and cured it at home??


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Never heard of it. Our son is intact and half the boys at the preschool I teach are intact, I've never heard of this.


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

mizztaunib said:


> my son has complained about the tip of his uncut penis hurting and burning for a couple days now. hes fine through the day and says peeing doesnt hurt. at night is when he starts having issues. today he said it was really bothering him, its red and swollen looking. i gave him some plain goat milk yogurt to put on it and he said it burned?! i dont understand how it burned...so then i had him put some calendula cream on it which he said didnt hurt..he couldnt even put underwear on because it hurt he said. i checked his underwear from yesterday and it seemed to have a tiny bit of light yellow discharge in it. he doesnt have a fever and has never been retracted, we use mild all natural soaps and bubble baths, we did buy new underwear recently for him but im pretty sure i got them and washed them all before he put them on. it seems like maybe this is a yeast infection?? or maybe some other bacteria got inside there??
> im so scared and sad for him!! anyone had something similar and cured it at home??


I don't have personal experience with this. My oldest son had a yeast problem when he was a baby, that was taken care of with apple cider vinegar.

Do you have a medical professional you can take him to? One that won't suggest cutting as a cure (cut boys get infections also)? He may need to have a culture done.

How is he now?

Sus


----------



## Dave RW (Jun 26, 2014)

I had a yeast infection, as an adult, after taking antibiotics for a particularly horrible double ear infection. Of course, I had no idea what was going on so I showed up to sick call and thankfully was seen by the doctor who a few days earlier had prescribed the antibiotics. He said it was the first time personally that he'd seen a yeast infection under a foreskin and wasn't quite sure what exactly to do. He ended up giving me a prescription for some sort of cream, I've forgotten what, or even if it was prescription or OTC. (Military docs will pretty often just "prescribe" one-off OTCs so they can be picked up for free at the military pharmacy.) He also suggested "douching" in apple cider vinegar, saying that it was an old folk cure for thrush, and that it might be more appropriate than the cream he had prescribed. I filled the prescription but didn't use it; I got a bottle of apple cider vinegar at the local organic co-op after work (a story in itself) and tried douching for the next few days. The yeast, itchiness, and redness all seemed to diminish as my natural flora reestablished themselves on my glans and inner foreskin.


----------



## Ashley4267 (Feb 17, 2016)

Good luck


----------



## CrazyPatty (Mar 9, 2016)

Swallace said:


> i think Sage's penis might be startign to be yeast. it is constantly itching and burning. super red... to get rid of swelling i must get rid of itchng. i put monistat on him and feminine no itch lotion to see if that helps...
> any advice would be greatly appreciated since i am hoping to not have another shopping trip at 1 am.


How old is he? Is he wearing diapers - if so, what kind? My son got one rash on his penis when 1, but it didn't turn into a yeas infection. We just cleaned it, aired him out, and used apple cider vinegar. Cleared up the next day.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

7 day OTC monistat will usually do the trick.


----------



## buttercupmama (Nov 29, 2008)

Dave RW said:


> I had a yeast infection, as an adult, after taking antibiotics for a particularly horrible double ear infection. Of course, I had no idea what was going on so I showed up to sick call and thankfully was seen by the doctor who a few days earlier had prescribed the antibiotics. He said it was the first time personally that he'd seen a yeast infection under a foreskin and wasn't quite sure what exactly to do. He ended up giving me a prescription for some sort of cream, I've forgotten what, or even if it was prescription or OTC. (Military docs will pretty often just "prescribe" one-off OTCs so they can be picked up for free at the military pharmacy.) He also suggested "douching" in apple cider vinegar, saying that it was an old folk cure for thrush, and that it might be more appropriate than the cream he had prescribed. I filled the prescription but didn't use it; I got a bottle of apple cider vinegar at the local organic co-op after work (a story in itself) and tried douching for the next few days. The yeast, itchiness, and redness all seemed to diminish as my natural flora reestablished themselves on my glans and inner foreskin.


Did it burn when you applied it? I'm only asking because I've used it myself for yeast infections, but it burned worse than anything I've ever felt. I almost blacked out from the pain. It worked really well all the same.


----------



## joandsarah77 (Jul 5, 2005)

Has he been using soap, or is using soap? Stop, soap disrupts the natural ph balance and some people will always get yeast from it. It has nothing to do with being intact or not. I would use some type of yeast cream that should help very quickly if it's yeast. After that once it seems under control I would switch to organic virgin coconut oil with a drop of tea tree oil. yeast does not normally need antibiotics and antibiotics can cause yeast. I would also start him on probiotics to try and establish back a normal ph balance.


----------



## Dave RW (Jun 26, 2014)

buttercupmama said:


> Did it burn when you applied it? I'm only asking because I've used it myself for yeast infections, but it burned worse than anything I've ever felt. I almost blacked out from the pain. It worked really well all the same.


I assume you're asking about the apple cider vinegar? I diluted it (to either half or quarter strength) and yeah, there was a slight burning sensation, but not really anymore painful than retracting my foreskin and breaking the surprisingly strong adhesive bond of the yeast.


----------



## buttercupmama (Nov 29, 2008)

Dave RW said:


> I assume you're asking about the apple cider vinegar? I diluted it (to either half or quarter strength) and yeah, there was a slight burning sensation, but not really anymore painful than retracting my foreskin and breaking the surprisingly strong adhesive bond of the yeast.


Oh, ouch. Yes, that was what I meant. I didn't know yeast did that. Do you think it would have worked just as well without retracting? You know, by letting it sit in the diluted ACV for a couple minutes instead? I don't think I'll ever have to deal with that with my son, but you never can tell.


----------



## joandsarah77 (Jul 5, 2005)

I think organic coconut oil with a drop of tea tree oil is a much gentler solution than apple cider vinegar. As a female who gets yeast infections I find that effective. I don't think I would want to apply vinegar down there. :/


----------



## Dave RW (Jun 26, 2014)

buttercupmama said:


> Do you think it would have worked just as well without retracting? You know, by letting it sit in the diluted ACV for a couple minutes instead? I don't think I'll ever have to deal with that with my son, but you never can tell.


I can't really speak to that; but I was certainly a bit apprehensive about, well, to be blunt, sticking my penis into a glass of vinegar. So I inserted it unretracted, and when it only stung a bit, it just sort of seemed natural to skin it back. I was going to give my penis a thorough drying afterwards anyway, so it was going to get skinned back as much as it could one way or the other.

At the risk of TMI, my foreskin's pretty loose, so I'm sure even if I didn't retract the ACV would work its way over the corona and along the suclus.

Of course, I'm talking about an adult, fully retractable penis (I can't remember a time when I couldn't retract my foreskin). Your son's MMV, obviously.


----------

